# Traveling



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

UPS might work for you state side, or USPS is fairly cheap.

Just ship the board and pack your bindings in your luggage.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank god for Southwest. No way should it cost $175 for a snowboard. Does Southwest Airlines not fly from Nebraska to LA?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

They do have Southwest, but flights were really expensive over the holidays out to LA. Good news though, just clarified with United, and they actually allow 1 snowboard, 1 pair boots, and 1 pair of bindings for a regular checked bag. That means it wil only cost me another 25 bucks each way. I can handle that.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Glad it worked out, but you're saying Southwest would have cost more than your United airfare +$50 baggage fees. I just checked Southwest Airlines and got a quote to fly from Omaha to LA for $231 choosing dates just around the corner and during the x-mas week. 

Southwest Airlines - Pricing and Restrictions


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Southwest is the first airline I check for *any* vacation involving my snowboard. Fortunately, they fly frequent out of Detroit to Denver, SLC, Seattle, Reno...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Get a bigger board bag. I have a bag that I got in like 2002 that carries everything I need for Riding, including the Kitchen Sink. I can fit my board(161) with bindings, Boots, Helmet, Goggles, Pants, Jacket, and a 2-3 day wardrobe....including cologne, deodorant, and toofbrush all in my bag. Granted, that requires some good stuffing. I've never been flagged (knock on wood) for having an oversized bag. 

I recently bought a board bag online and was so disgusted by the size (or lack thereof) presented by the bag. Until I find another huge bag, I'll stick with Duct and Electrical tape to keep this puppy together!

That being said, most airlines allow boards/skis and boots to be considered one bag. Fly safely and have a blast!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Glad it worked out, but you're saying Southwest would have cost more than your United airfare +$50 baggage fees. I just checked Southwest Airlines and got a quote to fly from Omaha to LA for $231 choosing dates just around the corner and during the x-mas week.
> 
> Southwest Airlines - Pricing and Restrictions


Well Crap. I just looked too. Looks like I could have gotten it for 230, which is exactly what I payed on United. Two weeks ago, when I booked, SW flights were around 400. They have really fallen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

One more quick question. When you fly do you use a hard case, or do you think I would be ok with a soft Burton case. I was thinking about using that and just using some bubble wrap or something.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

dpape said:


> One more quick question. When you fly do you use a hard case, or do you think I would be ok with a soft Burton case. I was thinking about using that and just using some bubble wrap or something.


I've taken my board across the country by Airplane six times in the last six years. I've got a soft Dakine board bag, it's padded on the bottom, but that's it. It's held up & protected my board pretty well, and is only now after six years showing some signs of distress.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

david_z said:


> I've taken my board across the country by Airplane six times in the last six years. I've got a soft Dakine board bag, it's padded on the bottom, but that's it. It's held up & protected my board pretty well, and is only now after six years showing some signs of distress.


Good to hear. Thanks


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

dpape said:


> One more quick question. When you fly do you use a hard case, or do you think I would be ok with a soft Burton case. I was thinking about using that and just using some bubble wrap or something.


Hmmm, are we still talking about your snowboard or a guitar? if it is a guitar, then I'd suggest a hard case. If it is your snowboard....I soft case should do fine. The case may take a bit of a beating, but I'm not quite sure what is going to damage the board in the flight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Hmmm, are we still talking about your snowboard or a guitar? if it is a guitar, then I'd suggest a hard case. If it is your snowboard....I soft case should do fine. The case may take a bit of a beating, but I'm not quite sure what is going to damage the board in the flight.


ha. Point taken. I'll just use a Burton sleeve and the bubble wrap for the edges.


----------

